# STRUYA CFW Support Thread



## nxwing (May 31, 2015)

*STRUYA CFW SUPPORT THREAD! (AND ALSO FOR OTHER TECH STUFF)*​
*About*
Dis is a tech (supot) support thread 4 _*STRUYA CFW. *_Ask any stupid question about it or other tech question and I will anser _*ASAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_(As slow as possible)


*Links*
OG STRUYA CFW THREAD
SECRET CONVERSATION


*Many thx 2*

*2PackWeed*
*Thanks Obama*
*BinsKewl*
*Pirate*
*My small female dog*
*ANTI TROLL SHIELD*
*VVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVV*​
This isn't a shit post, I think. Think of it as a shitty tech support thread.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2015)

halp. I put STRUYA on my CD-i and now it won't read discs anymore.


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> halp. I put STRUYA on my CD-i and now it won't read discs anymore.


U put struya on your ass not CD-I i will maek vidoe tomrow


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> U put struya on your ass not CD-I i will maek vidoe tomrow


Ok... If I put struya on my ass will it let me play my CD-i isos? I want to play Wand of Gamelon.


----------



## nxwing (May 31, 2015)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Ok... If I put struya on my ass will it let me play my CD-i isos? I want to play Wand of Gamelon.


You load wand of gamelon on sd or usb and shove it up ur ass


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 31, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> You load wand of gamelon on sd or usb and shove it up ur ass


Thanks, it works great, but now it burns when I pee. Can you fix this bug with an update?


----------



## GhostLatte (May 31, 2015)

Does STRUYA CFW have nudes of VinsCool?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Does STRUYA CFW have nudes of VinsCool?


Instructoinz
Get struya frem download link
Download BinsKewl nodes frum here
Pot on sd card or usb
Shove up your ass
???????????????????
Profit

I am not sorry for late reply


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 1, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Instructoinz
> Get struya frem download link
> Download BinsKewl nodes frum here
> Pot on sd card or usb
> ...


The joke is on you because I like Rick Assly.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 1, 2015)

I am currently maeking video. Wil unload suun™®© ÷0 upadrw op ssuun™


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 1, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> I am currently maeking video. Wil unload suun™®© ÷0 upadrw op ssuun™


Will the video feature VinsCool's nudes?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Will the video feature VinsCool's nudes?


It will nut. srry bcuz if I do, metube will ban me.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 1, 2015)

Cream Pie-chan I meak tutz


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 1, 2015)

ArnoDickian said:


> -snip-


Where can I get STD cards?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 25, 2015)

When is the new version coming out?


----------



## nxwing (Jun 25, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Where can I get STD cards?


From your local sex shop


Cherry Pie said:


> When is the new version coming out?


Just around the sooner™


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 25, 2015)

pls help i put struya in commodore 64 and nuthing happen


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 25, 2015)

Needs more furries.


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 25, 2015)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Needs more furries.


pls no no they scare me and wet my pants


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 25, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>


now i am even more scared.


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 25, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> now i am even more scared.


This fits ComeTurismO's avatar (Crazy Obama) so well


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 25, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This fits ComeTurismO's avatar (Crazy Obama) so well


You mean CumTurista?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 25, 2015)

BE SCARED BITCHES 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 26, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> BE SCARED BITCHES 2 DAY


IS A NEW SET OF BINSKEWL'S NODES COMING OUT 2 DAY?


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> IS A NEW SET OF BINSKEWL'S NODES COMING OUT 2 DAY?


SOON(TM)


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> IS A NEW SET OF BINSKEWL'S NODES COMING OUT 2 DAY?


ITS AROUND THE CORNER 2 DAY

PLEASE WAIT 4 SOME MORE TIEMS 2 DAY

SOON DAY IS FOON  2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 26, 2015)

People are only replying to this thread because I bumped it


----------



## Retr0Capez (Jun 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> People are only replying to this thread because I bumped it


No need to brag


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 26, 2015)

Retr0Capez said:


> No need to brag


Please Understand™.


----------



## nxwing (Jun 26, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> People are only replying to this thread because I bumped it


They aren't replying because you bumped it, they are replying because they need tehnical support. Can't you see? Their keyboards are broken and typing the wrong thing.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 26, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> They aren't replying because you bumped it, they are replying because they need tehnical support. Can't you see? Their keyboards are broken and typing the wrong thing.


Everything works fine in other threads.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 26, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> They aren't replying because you bumped it, they are replying because they need tehnical support. Can't you see? Their keyboards are broken and typing the wrong thing.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 14, 2015)

I no longer want Struya because I was told piracy was bad, how do I remove it from my asshole?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 14, 2015)

Is Struya an Ouya CFW?


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 14, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Is Struya an Ouya CFW?


It's for the Gizmondo.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Sep 14, 2015)

But then why name it Struya? The n00bs will be confuzzled


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 14, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I no longer want Struya because I was told piracy was bad, how do I remove it from my asshole?


Our lord and savior, Margaret, has taught us that piracy IS right.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 14, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Our lord and savior, Margaret, has taught us that piracy IS right.


but i need to get it out, it's hurting.


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 14, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> but i need to get it out, it's hurting.


----------



## nxwing (Sep 15, 2015)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> It's for the Gizmondo.


Come to my house and lay on my bed


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 15, 2015)

ArnoDorian said:


> Come to my house and lay on my bed


Since you're a Torchic, won't you get crushed?


----------



## nxwing (Sep 15, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Since you're a Torchic, won't you get crushed?


I'll be the one on top


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 16, 2015)

does it work on wii u 5.5.0


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> does it work on wii u 5.5.0


No. We are planning on releasing 5.3.2+ support  S O O N ( t m )
And as always, enjoy!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 16, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> No. We are planning on releasing 5.3.2+ support  S O O N ( t m )
> And as always, enjoy!


releaze it nowwwwwwwwwww
will you add support for the 3DSi


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> releaze it nowwwwwwwwwww
> will you add support for the 3DSi


yes but only after it gets leaked
that way i can tease you with something u dont have and get attention ~le edgy ~


----------



## Jwiz33 (Sep 16, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> i can tease you with something u dont have and get attention ~le edgy ~


*cough*smea*cough*


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 16, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> *cough*smea*cough*


Hello! Welcome to the Generic Stock Anti Piracy Reply (And Fallacy) Bot. Which would you like to choose?
1. If you don't like it, make your own.
2. You are not entitled to what we make/stop being entitled
3. We won't release it due to potentially going to Jail(tm). (Don't worry, even though releasing source code won't actually affect you, your replies don't need logic!)
4. We won't release it due to Morals(tm)
5. Shove those roms up your ass. (Somebody seriously said that)
6. Ignore and report because s/he has a differing opinion.
7. Generic passive-aggressive response with a teaser ending with an edgy 
8. Pirated games are lost profit.
9. Get a job and you'll be able to afford games.
10. Be glad we're even showing it off/don't bite the hand that feeds you

And don't forget these Fun Facts!
1. Piracy is only wrong if it's not you doing it.
2. Adding restrictions to a console hack is NOT contradictory.
3. Piracy is bad even on dead AND emulated systems (cough devolution cough)
4. If you're worried about going to Jail(tm) for releasing a CFW after already breaking the law by downloading Devmenu etc it DOES make sense.
5. Even if you have "apologized" for being a dick, don't worry, you can still be one.
6. Wanting people to release things is bad.
7. If somebody leaks something that should be public in the first place, the leakers are in the wrong. (Maybe tease a little just to piss off the piracy fags )
8. If you say you want things or ask about the source code of an exploit or app you are a dirty entitled pirate.
9. Piracy is worse than rape.
10. If a dev is not an anti-piracy nazi they're not human, and must be banned from #3dsdev.
(c) 3DS Illuminati 2013-2015


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 17, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Hello! Welcome to the Generic Stock Anti Piracy Reply (And Fallacy) Bot. Which would you like to choose?
> 1. If you don't like it, make your own.
> 2. You are not entitled to what we make/stop being entitled
> 3. We won't release it due to potentially going to Jail(tm). (Don't worry, even though releasing source code won't actually affect you, your replies don't need logic!)
> ...


----------



## Margen67 (Sep 18, 2015)

omg u guys get hyped i found a new kernel exploit


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2015)

My ass hurts from all that piracy.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> omg u guys get hyped i found a new kernel exploit



This is so fucking randome that my sides hurt now


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This is so fucking randome that my sides hurt now


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>



Thanksfully, I didn't plan to go to bed early tonight


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Thanksfully, I didn't plan to go to bed early tonight


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 22, 2015)

Can i get wiiware .wads on the n3DS with this m8?
I get that it is impossible on the old 3DS but the n3DS uses a wii emulator to play Xenoblade, so it must work!


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


>







Jwiz33 said:


> Can i get wiiware .wads on the n3DS with this m8?
> I get that it is impossible on the old 3DS but the n3DS uses a wii emulator to play Xenoblade, so it must work!


You need a meth lab to do this.
1. Take wii + 3ds
2. Get flamethrower
3. Light on fire
4. Now slice them in half and put them into a particle accelerator.
5. Profit


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> You need a meth lab to do this.
> 1. Take wii + 3ds
> 2. Get flamethrower
> 3. Light on fire
> ...


But I don't have a particle accelerator in my meth lab


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> But I don't have a particle accelerator in my meth lab


I can lend you one from my crack house.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 22, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I can lend you one from my crack house.


@ComeTurismO should also have a lab.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> @ComeTurismO should also have a lab.


I heard that he sold it to the devil.


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 22, 2015)

i made an official twitter for STRUYA https://twitter.com/SceneDevFacts
Please Understand™


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 22, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> i made an official twitter for STRUYA https://twitter.com/SceneDevFacts
> Please Understand™


My sides


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 29, 2015)

Official STRUYA CFW Support has been moved to that other Temp site 2 DAY
Please Understand™


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 29, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Official STRUYA CFW Support has been moved to GBCTemp 2 DAY http://gbctemp.boards.net/thread/16/struya-cfw-improved-support-thread?page=1&scrollTo=16
> Please Understand™


Did you really make a whole website for that. rofl


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 29, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> Did you really make a whole website for that. rofl


No @Bubsy Bobcat made it
It's for everybody that got bullied by the gbatemp mods :^)


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 29, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> No @Bubsy Bobcat made it
> It's for everybody that got bullied by the gbatemp mods :^)


We need to make it a exact clone. I signed up. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Margen67 said:


> No @Bubsy Bobcat made it
> It's for everybody that got bullied by the gbatemp mods :^)


Give me premission to the server and I can clone this site into that xD


----------



## nxwing (Oct 29, 2015)

Pls make mebadmin

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Lol already made an acct at that site named margendorian


----------



## Margen67 (Oct 29, 2015)

The_Meistro
the_randomizer
teampleb

will be there Soon™
Please Understand™

About time we got the gang back together ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Unrelated question: Would anyone happen to know of a way to contact The_Meistro or teampleb? :^)


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 29, 2015)

I REGISTERED 2 DAY


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 29, 2015)

I was banned


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I was banned


That was fast


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 29, 2015)

I JOINED 2 DAY.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 29, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> That was fast


Nobody likes me


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Nobody likes me


i like you


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 29, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> i like you


I got banned :|


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I got banned :|


I don't know why


----------



## Jao Chu (Oct 29, 2015)

Guise i did a mod to STRUYA CFW, It's called STRAYA CFW because I'm a fucken Aussie mate.

Features: Wii U wud installation and forwards compatibility with nintendo NX software.

Can't post it here coz it was written with NX dev kit and has copyrighted code.

Here's a round of VB's instead ya kunts! Straya!


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 29, 2015)

OK 2 DAY IM GONNA TELL YA WHERE WHAT GOES : 
sd card between your teeth
usb key, if you are a girl or a fat man, between your tits, if you are a normal man, you put it in your nose
CD/DVD/BD, in you ass-drive
and you connect to your console with an hdmi cable in one of your eyes


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 11, 2016)

NEWS!! !!NEWS
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Guys, I have some news.
The new version of STRUYA is coming out S00N(™)
I've just gotta obfuscate it™
dont be ungrateful or il nevr releese!11!


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 11, 2016)

Good old times


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 11, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Good old times


Back when I could still like things :^O


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 11, 2016)

i am being ungrateful


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 11, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> i am being ungrateful


Nuuuuuu but I wanted the new build!


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 11, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Nuuuuuu but I wanted the new build!


sorry
new builds are behind a 3 month paywall
and the exploit is now closed source+anti piracy
any further discrepancies will result in no release at all
Please Understand™


----------



## nxwing (Mar 11, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Back when I could still like things :^O


You can still like spam blog posts


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 11, 2016)

nxwing said:


> You can still like spam blog posts


I was eventually Like banned from blog posts, too.
Now I can only like reviews.


----------



## mgrev (Mar 11, 2016)

you see ivan, when on EOF, struya loads you


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 11, 2016)

mgrev said:


> you see ivan, when on EOF, struya loads you


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 11, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> NEWS!! !!NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hhope you disable all the useful features to stop those horrible pirates. Can't wait to play snake and pong!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Margen67 said:


> sorry
> new builds are behind a 3 month paywall
> and the exploit is now closed source+anti piracy
> any further discrepancies will result in no release at all
> Please Understand™


U should add DRM that bricks the person's computer if they attempt to upload the paid version.


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 11, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> I hhope you disable all the useful features to stop those horrible pirates. Can't wait to play snake and pong!



I masturbate to Pong everyday while thinking to myself, This is it. The highpoint of the Wii U scene. It just doesn't get any better than this. Romz? Tools? No. None of that piracy cheating crap. Just a good ol' game of Pong. Now this is what I call a hacking scene. And I don't have to worry about the console dying again since nobody's releasing anything for those goshdarn dirty entitled pirates.   I, for one, am grateful for all their 'teases' or whatever those crybabies call them. Why? Well, I'll tell you.
Because.
I.
Can.
Fucking.
Play.
Pong.
Bitch.

Checkmate, you dirty entitled pirates.
You don't like it? Make your own exploit. Yes, that's how the world works. You could make your own exploit right now, but you just refuse to.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'll go back to fighting for smea's SJW army, and sucking his dick any chance I can get.



Subtle Demise said:


> U should add DRM that bricks the person's computer if they attempt to upload the paid version.


I should tell the Closed sourceemu devs to add that feature.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 12, 2016)

Margen67 said:


> Yes, that's how the world works. You could make your own exploit right now, but you just don't.


 I know. Everyone has the talent, knowledge and time to make an exploit every time they want to do something besides play their $60 rentals on their $500 rentals. I mean you don't need an education or career in programming to be even remotely useful in the hacking scene, everyone can do it!
 I have full hardware and software access on every console this generation,  but I won't share because I want to be the only one with free games.


----------



## Margen67 (Mar 12, 2016)

Subtle Demise said:


> I know. Everyone has the talent, knowledge and time to make an exploit every time they want to do something besides play their $60 rentals on their $500 rentals. I mean you don't need an education or career in programming to be even remotely useful in the hacking scene, everyone can do it!
> I have full hardware and software access on every console this generation,  but I won't share because I want to be the only one with free games.


Exactly.
It's okay as long as only you pirate. And yes, doing it "occasionally" makes it okay, and doesn't make you a hypocrite. In fact, it makes you even MORE moral.

Take a look at the 3DS scene. There was homebrew, and the Cubic Ninja devs, scalpers, and Gateway were getting money, and it forced pirates to buy their games, especially since they can afford them. Gateway or a game for 70$? Obviously a game. Duh! If you're lucky it will be 10% off of the Eshop. Such great deals. 
My body is ready, reggi-chan~
Not to mention I don't have to worry about it being in the wrong language since Nintendo added region locking 
Now look at it. There's free piracy and homebrew, and you can even downgrade on most versions.
It's become all about the piracy, and the 3DS scene has gone to shit.
I hope the same thing doesn't happen to the Wii U scene.
Right now it's blossoming into a beautiful homebrew scene for those above 5.3.2. (Like me)
Pirates are literally worse than hitler and should be hanged. #fuckpiracy


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 22, 2016)

Nuu updait?


----------



## nxwing (Sep 22, 2016)

GhostLatte said:


> Nuu updait?


Will relies soon™


----------



## MarcelFTW (Sep 22, 2016)

instrctions unclear. Got AIDS instead.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2016)

Y it worcz oñ mì 0pc3?Lol dofl gagxgag pc3 is ass shit 3ds rulllllleeeezzzzzz


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 22, 2016)

Going to make struya9lh 2 day so I becum owner of strudel cfw (^:


----------



## nxwing (Sep 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Going to make struya9lh 2 day so I becum owner of strudel cfw (^:


u cant stieal if its not open source :^)


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 22, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Going to make struya9lh 2 day so I becum owner of strudel cfw (^:


God Hack this man soul! He make boxx hackz on ds!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 22, 2016)

nxwing said:


> u cant stieal if its not open source :^)


watch me my dude, I'm gonna deleted struya from everywhere including everyone's 4ds and PC 2 day and then maek it close sauce 2 day (^:<


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 22, 2016)

nxwing said:


> u cant stieal if its not open source :^)


I luv yuu bubie


----------



## mgrev (Sep 22, 2016)

that was technicaly a legit necrobump, because the last post was over 6 months old


----------



## GhostLatte (Sep 22, 2016)

mgrev said:


> that was technicaly a legit necrobump, because the last post was over 6 months old


I was an original poster, so I'm allowed to bump it


----------



## nxwing (Sep 23, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> watch me my dude, I'm gonna deleted struya from everywhere including everyone's 4ds and PC 2 day and then maek it close sauce 2 day (^:<


Stop harrasss me bullei



GhostLatte said:


> I luv yuu bubie


Lv u 2 bby


----------



## proflayton123 (Oct 25, 2017)

best CFW ever kek


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 25, 2017)

proflayton123 said:


> best CFW ever kek


Wow, year-long bump, not even @GhostLatte is that bad


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 25, 2017)

Thread Deleted


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 25, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Wow, year-long bump, not even @GhostLatte is that bad


Now I am going to necrobump a thread thanks to you.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 7, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Thread Deleted


Nope.


----------

